
Jerry Pournelle has died - sohkamyung
https://www.jerrypournelle.com/chaosmanor/passings/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15204772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15204772),
which points to Wikipedia.

Normally this site would be the better one to post, but it's down; also the
other submission was earlier.

------
jacquesm
That's a pretty big loss. Byte was my first written material on computing and
Chaos Manor (Jerry's column in Byte) my first introduction to actual users of
computer systems rather than programmers.

There is an avalanche of messages like these waiting just around the corner,
every 'name' from the 80's in computing is now old enough to be worried about
and quite a few have already departed.

